# Milk - How to best utilize



## bigredfeather (Apr 22, 2011)

We have located a fresh Jersey for sale, and will be getting here in coming weeks. Yea! With this happening, I am researching how to best utilize the milk we are going to have. I am searching the internet for an article on the different components of milk (curd, whey, ect), how to utilize each of them.

Does anyone have a good article to read about this or have any personal words of wisdom.

We have dairy goats and will continue to use their milk for drinking, so we want to use the Jersey milk to make anything we can out of it.

Thanks.


----------



## BCHomesteader (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheese, butter etc. I made my first batch of soft cheese last night, using store bought homoginized milk as we aren't yet in a position to have a dairy cow - we just had some for lunch and it was actually quite good.

I simply took 1 litre of milk, brought it up to a gentle simmer, added 3 tsp of lemon juice, strained it and let it hang in cheese cloth overnight, then this morning I added some salt, pepper, garlic and chives to it. It didn't make much, but it was quite yummy!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can also simply can extra milk in quarts or pints to use when milking season is over.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Bahahaha welcome to the rabbit hole....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We have 6 goats at the end of lactation cycle...they are bred back and I'm milking once a day...I get a gallon and a quart a day...I take 1 gallon of milk and heat it to boiling point.....take out 1 cup to cool to room temp...add in 1/4c sourcream for culture and sit at room temp for 16hrs===SOUR CREAM!
next take out 3cups milk add 1tsp vanilla and 1/3c milk powder and cool to 110degrees add in room temp yogurt (1/2 to 1 cup) and set out room temp or near woodstove for 8-12 hrs===YOGURT!
The remaining 3quarts I make curds with by just adding white vinegar...3 TBS and straining whey (fed to chickens) and I like Italian season and celery salt on CHEESE CURDS!....a nice salad of cheese curds, homemade croutons and chopped tomato (or salsa) with your favoritte dressing is yummy.
Jersey===BUTTER....it takes a week for my goat milk to separate enough for butter making...so we do that, too, and the skimmed gets frzn for a spring calf/pig...
I also can a bunch of milk for orphaned animals that I might come across...bottle piglets etc

The curds, sour cream and yogurt are a nice quick one pot milk combo....and I'm all about quick and easy!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Make an inexpensive cheese press
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/50-Off-the-Wall-Press-Plans.html
I can mail you the plans if you wish.

A few large cheese molds and you will have cheese for ever.
I just opened a cheddar I made last year. Wow is it good.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I just make cheddar mostly. About noon I culture and add rennet to the milk. Later in the evening it is set up, so make the curds, using the timer on my stove for each step. Looking at the computer or doing other chores between steps in the cheese making process. Cheddar is quite forgiving.

Cheddar can last for years. I store it in a cheese cave freezer with a temperature controller used for kegerators for beer.

Wow, with a Jersey giving gallons a day I'd have to make a cheese every day and have several 'caves'.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I take all I need getting about a gallon and a ha,lf a day letting the calf have all it needs to grow into my years supply of beef he nurses on one side as I milk the other .she's had a bull alf 4 out of the last 5 I cross her with a angus bull .butter ,ice cream yougert,and still a pig flurshes .


----------

